# Garage lighting recommendations



## Coxyboy123 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm going to put some new lighting in the garage. I was thinking two strip lights which would take fluorescent tubes. 

Is this type of lighting suitable for detailing or should I look for an alternative? 

The garage is approx a 1.5 size garage so slightly bigger than average. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd go for LED striplights for general lighting, then a few LED floods on a tripod so you can position as needed.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

If it's led's you are looking for someone in another thread suggested these which seem good value.

http://www.ledsave.co.uk/slimline-integrated-led-batten.html


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Danjc said:


> If it's led's you are looking for someone in another thread suggested these which seem good value.
> 
> http://www.ledsave.co.uk/slimline-integrated-led-batten.html


Had our single, old, rusty 'tubed' striplight replaced with 2 of similar design to the above quoted ones.... light output is slightly overwhelming at first compared to a 4' fluorescent tube! If our garage was big enough, I'd have a couple on either side, about 2' of the deck so I could retire there for some 'late night polishing' etc when MrsH has all her girly workmates over for a lash up......I'm not used to the language that spills out when they've done a lorry load of Prosecco.....the last time, there was much squealing and howling when they were talking about 'the wrong hole'!! Anyway, get the lights!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I would recommend one of these as a cheap/temp fix prior to installing a new full light installation:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/a60/AURA...=1490696721&sr=1-12&keywords=led+bayonet+bulb

20w LED 1901 lumens. Yes, I know it isn't perfect but a vast improvement on the run of the mill energy saving bulbs.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272470978065

:thumb:


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Actrosman said:


> Had our single, old, rusty 'tubed' striplight replaced with 2 of similar design to the above quoted ones.... light output is slightly overwhelming at first compared to a 4' fluorescent tube! If our garage was big enough, I'd have a couple on either side, about 2' of the deck so I could retire there for some 'late night polishing' etc when MrsH has all her girly workmates over for a lash up......I'm not used to the language that spills out when they've done a lorry load of Prosecco.....the last time, there was much squealing and howling when they were talking about 'the wrong hole'!! Anyway, get the lights!


:lol:


----------



## Coxyboy123 (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks guys.

What wattage should i go for? i dont want too bright and dont want too dark... obviously lol

Whats the norm??

thanks for the replies and links.


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Sorry for late reply, been a bit manic! Not sure what ours are but I'll ask the stepson later


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

A good friend has just built a new house and has installed Saxby Reeve Batten led lights. He's fitted 6 of them in a large double garage.

They're on Amazon, and the light output is amazing. Saxby Reeve 45W 5FT Anti Corrosive IP65 Daylight White 6500K LED Batten Ceiling Light https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01KOA343A/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_Urh8yb0WC32XE

This image is with one single unit installed. I'm actually tempted to replace those in my garage.

Cooks









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have 2 x 8ft fluorescent lights in my garage which is 18ft x 17ft but understand you cannot get the 8ft ones any more, so would it be a simple job just to replace with say 2 x 6ft LED lights please and is white light best


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The good thing about those lights is that the brackets can slide the full length of the light fitting, so you could, potentially put the brackets in the same position as the fitting you're removing. 

The light output out of these is excellent. And you can apparently link them together too!!

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Cookies said:


> The good thing about those lights is that the brackets can slide the full length of the light fitting, so you could, potentially put the brackets in the same position as the fitting you're removing.
> 
> The light output out of these is excellent. And you can apparently link them together too!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Cookies, appreciate your help.
Do you think 2 would be sufficient for my garage size, as I see your friend is adding 6, Im not looking for proper detailing quality lighting just a good upgrade.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

Danjc said:


> If it's led's you are looking for someone in another thread suggested these which seem good value.
> 
> http://www.ledsave.co.uk/slimline-integrated-led-batten.html


I Bought 2 5ft LED from here very pleased


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

If you're replacing them Dave, I'd be inclined to install 4 of the LED Batten lights. The power cable enters the units at one end, that's where the driver is, so you could mount two end-to-end with the existing power block (or rose) between them. 

Make sense?

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

Those Saxby ones are also available at *Screwfix*. Energy consumption is 50% higher than the EcoBrite ones for roughly 10% brighter output at 5ft. So thanks for the heads-up guys, I might very well go with LED Save (my tubes have only been in 4 years and have already been playing up, and they're not used that often either).


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Cookies appreciate your help mate

Which ones have you got at the moment Chester


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Had a wee look there and the Saxby ones are rated at 4000 lumens.

Another bit of Googling and a 100 watt bulb is rated at around 1300 lumens, so each of the Saxby battens will throw out roughly the equivalent of 3x100 watt bulbs.

Sounds like plenty for your garage dave!!

Cooks

Edit, here's a handy wee table comparing lumens per watt of incandescent and led/fluorescent lamps.










Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks mate.....above and beyond the call of duty lol
Much appreciated


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

You're very welcome, buddy.

Cooks


Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Mine are lap weatherproof led batten 19w 1970lm 4' from Screwfix, only cuz laddie gets discount....might find similar elsewhere a bit cheaper and (as said above somewhere) easy to link together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

The 6ft Ledsave ones are great and rated at 3840lm but traditional 6ft fluorescent tubes are rated at a little over and sometimes slightly under 6000lm when up to temperature which is quite a difference so as said if you are replacing 2 4 would be the best option or you will be disappointed by the lumen output.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I've recently fitted Osram LEDVance 1500mm 55W cool white fittings which have 6400 lumen light output. 
http://cpc.farnell.com/osram/4058075000964/damp-proof-led-1500-55w-4000k/dp/LA06027

They were very easy to fit, and are a great replacement for the fluorescents that I had previously.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I fitted one of the Saxby Reeve battens to my mums garage on Friday evening. Here's a wee pic of the light output compared to the existing fluorescent tube.

Cooks









Edit - I've ordered another one just to complete the job and remove the original fitting.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jools (Nov 30, 2007)

If you haven't bought any yet, try these.
JCC Skypack plus


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

camerashy said:


> Thanks Cookies appreciate your help mate
> 
> Which ones have you got at the moment Chester


Oh just fluorescent ones at the moment.


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

I've recently fitted these in my garage its like daylight in there lol

https://quickbit.co.uk/Lighting/fluorescent-lights/single-5ft-led-non-corrosive


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Gents, sorry I have seen this late...

*I am able to get you the best lights in the world !! Literally.
*Need some notice though, and usually sell in bulk for fit-out and refurbishment projects, or relamping and retrofits, but let's see if we can do something?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/myrmguiht95yivl/BLD Lighting 2017.pdf?dl=0
(The document is constantly getting updated, so if its not there one day, PM me!
The web is out of date at mo)

BLD Lighting can do LED tubes at 196 lm/W. Can't be beaten!! Standard stuff is 110 lm/W easily. Wattage can be as low as 13W too.

Sid


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Cookies said:


> If you're replacing them Dave, I'd be inclined to install 4 of the LED Batten lights. The power cable enters the units at one end, that's where the driver is, so you could mount two end-to-end with the existing power block (or rose) between them.
> 
> Make sense?
> 
> ...


45W :speechles
rather excessive energy consumption, especially if you have four of them.
The trick is to get as low Wattage as possible with the highest lumens = efficacy = higher lm/W = saves money!

I'm not into the domestic market (unless you want a fair few!), but will check with my team to see if we can help anyone out here. Maybe a group buy?!


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

That sounds cool Sid. Am I being thick though, because I can't see the data for those premium luminaires. There's plenty on the replacement tubes (no thanks), and they're nothing like 196 lm/W!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sid said:


> 45W :speechles
> rather excessive energy consumption, especially if you have four of them.
> The trick is to get as low Wattage as possible with the highest lumens = efficacy = higher lm/W = saves money!
> 
> I'm not into the domestic market (unless you want a fair few!), but will check with my team to see if we can help anyone out here. Maybe a group buy?!


Pity I didn't know about these before I bought, sid! Near 200 lm/W is very impressive indeed. For something around 4000lm, roughly how much would it cost (roughly)?

One other thing, before you run a group buy, or make any offers for members through the site, you'll need to clear it with the mods. Whizzer or cossiecol will keep you right.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Cookies said:


> Pity I didn't know about these before I bought, sid! Near 200 lm/W is very impressive indeed. For something around 4000lm, roughly how much would it cost (roughly)?
> 
> One other thing, before you run a group buy, or make any offers for members through the site, you'll need to clear it with the mods. Whizzer or cossiecol will keep you right.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cooks... it was a thought that just popped into my head. I was surprised to see this thread, as hadn't thought about it. I've been concentrating on the LED panel lights and the Digimeg up to now (transparent LED glass display even when it's on!). I'm on a conference call tonight with the global business team, and will get further details on all the tubes we have available.

The 196lm/W are yellow tubes, which means they are specific for semi-conductor R&D facilities, and very expensive, but due to energy efficiency, you make your Return on Investment fairly quickly, in that type of environment.

It's not just about lumens. It's kelvins too (CCT). That is how warm or cool do you want the light? 2700k warm white (yellow tinge) to 6500k super bright day light! The norm for a working environment is around 4000k.

Let me get the data, with price points, and I'll come back.
Will then discuss with the mods. I don't even know yet if it will be viable, but happy to explore.

That document and information gets updated about every week, I'm learning so much everyday, as we keep improving and innovating at what we do. It's exciting!


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Chester said:


> That sounds cool Sid. Am I being thick though, because I can't see the data for those premium luminaires. There's plenty on the replacement tubes (no thanks), and they're nothing like 196 lm/W!


We did the Paris Metro and that was all replacement tubes.
Saved them €3m in just two years from saving energy.
The good thing with the BLD tubes is the ballast is built in. So with existing fixtures, you can carry on using that and just change the tube, and snip two wires to bypass the fluorescent ballast in the fixture.

I'd personally leave it to an electrician to do!

See this quick guide:
https://www.superbrightleds.com/blo...nt-bulb-for-traditional-fluorescent-tube/286/


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

Surely you'd get the best performance and lowest running costs by using proper LED drivers, and the ballasts are not required to start since it's totally different technology? Installed drivers and tape several times. But for the main garage lights I'm looking for something that's going to illuminate my world! 

Edit: I see, you cut the wires to the ballast. Ah OK, then I guess it depends on the cost difference between a dedicated unit and a retrofit tube, and also to look at where the cost starts to skyrocket to pitch in at the right performance/£ level.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Any update on this Sid??


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Further to my previous post, I fitted another LED Batten to my mother's garage. Really impressed with the light output.

Cooks
















Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

camerashy said:


> Any update on this Sid??


I am interested to see if you can supply also Sid. Holding back for you sir...


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Catalogue codes updated here within:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wxn9v1jq4wjvc6c/BLD Lighting - 8th May 2017.pdf?dl=0

I have some stock locally of the ECO T8 tubes, ideal to swap over into existing fixtures, and others inc the luminaires I will have to get shipped over from France. Probably when I have a larger commercial order to place, of which I'm workimg on several potentials right now.


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

Mmm, I think I'm going to have to withdraw interest Sid. The thing is I've got a twin tube unit and I'm looking at spreading the light across the garage more evenly, so it's whole units for me. Plus I'm probably looking at getting this done sooner than you can put an offer together and get it authorised. There's been no indication that you are authorised to put something together for us DW members, and none of us want you to get into any trouble, and it can be quite a lot of effort arranging group buys. Been there myself.

Thanks a lot for the info though, it's been useful. And if you do manage to get something sorted, hope it all works out.

Cheers.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I have two of these in mine. Very pleased with them.

LED Batten Low Profile Wide Tube Wall and Ceiling Light 4foot 1200x75x22mm 36W Replaces 72W Lifespan 40000h 4000K Brightness Beam Angle 120 Degree https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00Q1MUM9K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_psmfzb1C9YNVR










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking at going down this route for my 18' x 17' garage 
2 x double 5ft Ansell Tornado LED lights 4000K 
Any thoughts anyone please 
Apparently Ansell are based in Warrington


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

Any reason why you need a higher rating than IP20 in a garage? I guess if there's lots of dust and humidity can go high yes, but my garage doesn't suffer than anything unusual there. In fact I'd say it's exceptionally dry.

In which case there is this:
http://www.anselluk.com/products/ABLED2X4/p1155

Very tempted myself.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Chester thanks for your help and link 
My garage is dry and not too dusty so will look into your suggestion more


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Is 2 of these in a 18 x 17 garage going to be too intense do you think??
Thsnks

http://www.anselluk.com/products/ABLED2X5TW/p1193

This is the info for them
LED Information

Total (Watts)	1 X65W
Lumens Delivered	7350lm
Lm/W	113 Lm/W
CRI	Ra 80
CCT	4000K
Input	230V


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

Mine's 16'D x 12 1/2'W with a 6'D x 5'W cut out in the back left corner. A 3 unit solution is best for me, one to cover the back right, and 2 to give a good spread across the front (beams go from the front of the garage to the back, except for the back right).

My current output I'd guestimate at 8500lm; 6000lm for a double tube unit at the front, 2500lm at the back which is pretty pathetic! I could do with double the amount of light at the back, so the 52W Airbeam would be perfect, if a bit overkill to be honest.

The other thing to consider is lux, or amount of light at the surface that you're working on. This 'Lux' level diminishes over distance; for example, if you're working at bench height, a ceiling light will reflect earlier and appear brighter, but there's more distance for the light to traffic to ground level before it's reflected, so lux levels aren't as strong. The other thing to consider with LEDs is beam angles (more of a spot related thing) as over less distance, you don't get as much of a spread of light as you do over greater distances. And over course positioning to avoid working in shadows (don't fit the light behind you!). The spot light consideration is not relevant specifically here, but I thought I'd mention it.

OK, on to the most important thing: reflection. The information our eyes are receiving is the reflected light from objects in the room, and we're not really that bothered about the light itself, i.e. you're not interested in staring at the lamp! The quality of the light (brightness and CRI or Colour Rendering Index) has a big bearing with LED light, but actually not as much as CFL (compacts, which are mostly pretty poor). Good light starts with an index of 80, but great quality light has an index of 90. This means that you get to see more colours and more textures because you only get to see that colour reflected at any great strength if it's generated in the first place. Now that might not make much sense, but imagine the light broken down into the colours of the rainbow through a prism; you won't receive all of those colours at the same strength unless the CRI is 100 (complete rendition), which it will never be but higher is better. Now for a storage garage or shed, I wouldn't give CRI a second thought! But this site is DW, and getting good reflections and colour is massively important to us when working or inspecting.

Back to your question, will 14000lm be too bright. For storage, yeah, a wee bit mad! For working, you'd need to consider if the spread of light will leave you working in shadows, or if the intensity is right for somewhere you'll be working most of the time, like a work bench or other area.

Final thing for the work bench: I use SunPower IP65 LED tape stuck under a wall cupboard left over from my kitchen install, and then just bought another 24V LED driver. The light is even across the bench so no hot spots of shadows, it's great!

Hope this info helps.


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

I’m looking to replace a faulty fluorescent tube in the garage. Thinking about just getting a 4ft LED type from Screwfix as a like for like replacement to see the difference before I look at the other 2 tubes I have.

I know there are lots of options but this is just for general garage use so have there been any great advances since last year or am I fine to just order one of the budget Screwfix LED tubes for £30?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

Check out the *Thorn PopPack*. I've got a small 4ft one at the back of the garage to see if it's the way to go and I'm super impressed, so I'll be replacing the main 5ft double with a 6ft PopPack.


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

Chester said:


> Check out the *Thorn PopPack*. I've got a small 4ft one at the back of the garage to see if it's the way to go and I'm super impressed, so I'll be replacing the main 5ft double with a 6ft PopPack.


That looks interesting but can't you buy direct from them?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

Try *Edwardes*. Got mine from there. Free delivery too.


----------

